# finding this stuff



## waitaminute (Feb 3, 2019)

what does the components look like that have these things in them? I am fairly new to PC recycling,an trying to learn .any help comments will be great .


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 3, 2019)

Did you intend to post a picture? See Attaching Images or Files, Working with Attachments for help.

Dave


----------

